# Shutting the tank down sales



## jacobh (Dec 31, 2015)

90 Gallon Aquarium
Stand
Sump
Protein Skimmer - Reef octopus
Heater
circulation Fans (3) 
Live Sand
Controller Neptune. dosing pumbs,
Currently have Blue tang, sailfin tang, Pajama Cardinal, Bicolor Dottyback and Tomini tang in there
Henna Checker,vNets and more

*Does not come with AI Light

Shutting the tank down

No Delivery - Pick up in Richmon hill Yonge st/ stouffville rd.
First Come, First Served - No Holds

Asking $880 for the entire Set Up


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Fish*

If you part out, id be interested in the fish, thanks


----------



## jacobh (Dec 31, 2015)

*All Five fishes*

$120 for all.


----------

